# Cutts and Minnows



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yesterday, I took a hike to fish a higher elevation lake with some cutthroat in it. It skunked me on my last trip, and I've had a bone to pick with it ever since. If another skunk awaited, then I was prepared this time with my minnow trap to make it all worth the effort.

Another fisherman was hiking down on my way up (I got a pretty late start) and reported only a nibble, but a trap full of minnows. He supposedly fishes the place regularly, so that had me feeling nervous.

It's a popular place for hikers and there was no shortage of them when I arrived. It's kind of funny how they all tend to crowd the same 100 sq ft area for a few minutes and then hike back down. Within 5 minutes, many of them had left (along with their rock throwing kids) and I found a willing cutt to bite my gold Kastmaster.










It was pretty small so I let it swim and got back to casting. Meanwhile, my trap had been soaking with 3 Ritz crackers in it. Usually I remember to bring a baggie to hold the bait, but the thought evaded me this time and the crackers floated freely in the cage.

Upon first inspection (about a 10 minute soak), the trap was rattling with a bunch of good sized shiners. Not bad for 3 crackers and 10 minutes! Back in it went with another 3 crackers.

Now soaking a freshly killed minnow, I continued to cast away the time for the next few hours without so much as a snag, let alone a bite. Same with the minnow. Moving around didn't help, but I caught plenty more minnows, pretty much anywhere I threw in.

The slow action wasn't too much of a bother considering I had a nice vista to stare at all day.




























No wonder the hikers go there. Nice place.

The crowds of hikers came and went and I actually got a lot of solitude while trying for these elusive cutts. The urge to call it a day entered my mind several times, but I knew that a bite had to be coming at some point.

It didn't seem to matter what I used either. They just didn't want what I was serving. I tried minnows and worms, on top and bottom with the bait rod. Threw a whole bunch of gear at them, but they didn't want it.

Finally, around 7:00, the sun got closer to the horizon and I got a strike on a rainbow kastmaster.










It was a bit bigger than the first and it was great to break the monotony. A few minutes later, another one hit from the same area:










Again, slightly larger than the last. Moving up the shoreline for a few minutes provided another one and that would do it for the lake.










Pretty nice fish, especially after the test of patience I had just gone through for them. The minnow trap was extremely successful, yielding about 10lbs of minnows from only 12 crackers all day. That was a nice bonus, plus these minnows came from clean waters that don't currently have an aquatic nuisance concern, so I can use them with a clean conscience, anywhere in the state where bait is permitted.

On the way down the canyon, I stopped in at a beaver pond for a few casts and it gave up a tiny brown.










Released, of course.

It was a good day, having chased off an old skunk and stocked up on bait for the season (or longer). Plus, hiking in the high country is always a great experience.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cant believe there is still snow right down to the shore there! Nice haul on the shiners. You selling baggies?? 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

On the record? No. :lol:

Although there are plenty:

[attachment=0:9kj0ae4o]IMGP9428.JPG[/attachment:9kj0ae4o]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You'd be proud LOAH.... caught a bunch of fish this weekend on the trusty Blue Fox, gold... number 2. Nice fish... have no idea where its at but it looks cold. Glad the hikers left you a tiny bit of solitude anyway, nice fish to show for your efforts!!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the great pictures and report. 8)


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Great Pics and nice story. Do you always keep one pole soaking with the minnow?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

When I'm at a place that I think has larger fish, I usually will. It's a good option to be able to soak bait while actively casting along the shore. Ups the odds a bit.


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes it does. That is a pile of minnows LOAH. I was up at Currant Creek yesterday and there are a ton up there as well. Unfortunately I left the minnow bait at home and then forgot the trap in the water when we left. Suffice to say, I did not nor will have any fresh minnows this week.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice haul, but I am curious about one thing, as I have never collected minnows before. How do you kill them?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

hodie-

That's awful! It's a sickening feeling when you realize that you've forgotten something. Especially when you're almost home when you do.

I accidentally left my trap at Miller Flat Res, two weeks ago and was lucky enough to head south from there and remember before heading back home (north). 

At CC, were the minnows hanging out by the dam then? That's the only spot I've seen them.

______

MKP-

Just rip out a gill or flick them in the head with your finger a few times. Banging them against rocks works too.

If you have a gallon bag, you can put some salt in the bottom and put some water in it. When you catch the minnows, dump them in the saltwater and they'll die, plus their skin will toughen up a little bit. They stay on the hook a bit longer that way.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Ah, thanks


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

One of my favorite places LOAH. I fish here every year numerous times, and it has slowly gone downhill as far as numbers. The size has gone up on the fish, but they are hard to find. Back when we were in the drought the fishing there was awesome, but it is a deep lake and when it is full it makes it hard to get at them. The back end is shallower and seems to be the best spot in fullwater. I havent been up there yet this year, thanks for the post. Next time hike up to Blanche. The fish are smaller, but there are more of them, and the scenery is even better IMO. Plus then you can tell me how it is up there before I go.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job on the cutts. That lake is very pretty but a bit to easy for hikers to reach to expect any type of solitude. I managed one decent cutt last time I fished it and it was probably drawn down 20 feet from full pool but I do remember seeing a bijillion minnows all over the east side. I've heard cranks do pretty good there but I've only fished it with flies. If you want better fishing for similar cutts, go one canyon south, bust your butt hiking to white pine and enjoy sight fishing to cruising cutts.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I might have to do that, Scotty. That's LCC, right?


----------



## ShaneA (Jun 21, 2010)

Great report and pictures! You've inspired me to bust out the minnow trap myself


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Where is that???


----------

